# Zero Clearance Insert



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Some saws have a cast metal throat plate for an insert. My Newer 22124 Craftsman is like that so instead of making a completely new plate here's what I did instead.
I made a 1"or so hardwood strip that was a wedge fit in the slot from underneath. Then a 1/2" wide x 1/8" thin strip that fit in the blade slot from above and glued them together:








Then I changed out the 10" GP blade to a 7 1/4" blade to allow raising it up from underneath the new insert, since the 10" won't even spin.








The width of the kerf on the smaller blade must be at least the same or greater or the 10" won't spin freely. I used a full kerf 71/4" blade and I raised it as high as it would go. On my saw the blade comes slightly forward as it's raised, so I had to elongate the kerf to the front a bit by hand to allow the 10" blade to spin freely.








I then used the fence to hold down the plate and slowly raised the 10" blade under power, into the insert, but not to full height ...yet. 








Now it's good to go. I just need to remember it's not at full height...yet and if I do need more height, turn on the saw FIRST and then raise the blade. :laughing: Unlike the last time when I jammed the blade into the insert and then turned saw on....:thumbdown: :furious::no::wallbash:








This may not work for everyone, but it's a quick fix. The stock insert has all the leveling screws and is plenty stiff. The wooden insert can be popped out to allow for a bevel cut at any time, but it then won't be a ZCI. The 2 tips here are using a smaller diameter blade to cut the first kerf and using the stock plate rather than making a whole new one. The wooden insert can be hot glued in for more assurance it won't drop down unexpectedly.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

I love this option. I've been thinking of doing a zero clearance but wanted everything to fit properly and was a little skeptical about doing correctly the first time. This looks like everything could work out the first time without worrying about the end result. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice fix. We did something similar with ours, but we used a piece of thick white plastic and cut it to fit in place of the other. Stinks like burnt plastic for a while but works very well. I was ver impressed by the difference it made in the cut.


----------

